# Lesson on Grand Prix dressage horse?



## hattie2525 (12 November 2017)

I am looking into getting my mum a lesson on a grand prix dressage horse for christmas but not really sure where to start. We are based in Norfolk so looked at Pine Lodge Equestrian and Paul Fielders website but nothing really popped up.
My mum is a good rider at a novice/ elementary level but hasn't ridden at all for a year, since we lost our own horse, but she has always wanted to do proper extended trot and piaffe.
My question is where near the Norfolk area offers lessons on GP horses and would they let you sit all the tricks if you just booked It as a one off? Don't mind travelling but not looking in Wales etc!

Any ideas would be great.


----------



## bluebellfreddy (12 November 2017)

Tallands school of equitation is amazing


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 November 2017)

Oldencraig.


----------



## Cortez (12 November 2017)

Go to Spain! Having a go on the trained horses is practically compulsory.


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2017)

contessa it's in Hertfordshire


----------



## CoachinaCar (12 November 2017)

Talland
Contessa
Hallingbury


----------



## chestnut cob (15 November 2017)

Cortez said:



			Go to Spain! Having a go on the trained horses is practically compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

Cortez is there somewhere specific in Spain you can recommend? Been chatting to a friend about arranging a long weekend riding holiday to have some lessons on nice Spanish horses, plus hopefully some trail riding/ hacking.


----------



## Cortez (15 November 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			Cortez is there somewhere specific in Spain you can recommend? Been chatting to a friend about arranging a long weekend riding holiday to have some lessons on nice Spanish horses, plus hopefully some trail riding/ hacking.
		
Click to expand...

Epona would be a good place to start as they are well used to UK riders there, but there are lots of places that cater to all levels and expectations.


----------



## j1ffy (15 November 2017)

hattie2525 said:



			I am looking into getting my mum a lesson on a grand prix dressage horse for christmas but not really sure where to start. We are based in Norfolk so looked at Pine Lodge Equestrian and Paul Fielders website but nothing really popped up.
My mum is a good rider at a novice/ elementary level but hasn't ridden at all for a year, since we lost our own horse, but she has always wanted to do proper extended trot and piaffe.
My question is where near the Norfolk area offers lessons on GP horses and would they let you sit all the tricks if you just booked It as a one off? Don't mind travelling but not looking in Wales etc!

Any ideas would be great.
		
Click to expand...

Talland has some fab schoolmasters, I'm not sure about just doing the 'tricks' though (not least because most schoolmaster horses won't do the tricks unless asked correctly!). However it's definitely worth a trip as they have great instructors as well. I booked two lessons in a day, one lunge lesson and one flatwork, so maybe you could do two flatwork lessons for your mum so she has more opportunity to show the instructor what she can do and the type of schoolmaster that would suit for her second lesson? I know it's more expensive but then you could make a proper day of it!

Other than that, I agree with Cortez that Spain is a great option  They do a lot of work in-hand so it's easy to sit there and let the trainer do all the work while you get a feel for piaffe and passage!


----------



## hattie2525 (16 November 2017)

Thanks. Some really interesting ideas here. I think I will drop Talland an email and see if I can do assessment in morning and schoolmaster lesson in the afternoon. 

I think spain might be pushing it!


----------



## Puddleduck (16 November 2017)

I had a lesson on an advanced schoolmaster at Talland two weeks ago. It was a gift from a friend, I really enjoyed it and would definitely recommend them.


----------



## iconique (18 November 2017)

How about Sylvia Loch and Prazer? Based noth essex/Suffolk and you can not get a better schoolmaster? Rider has to be <11stone. You will not get a better teacher or horse! Classical, not German dressage, but can highly recommend!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 November 2017)

i am what i would call a competent rider but only progressed to novice on my own horse.  had a lesson on a friends gp horse and as long as i did exaclty what she said her horse obliged and he did piaffe, passage and one time changes, it was great fun ...and well worth it im sure your mum will love it and its a lovely present...


----------



## wingedhorse (20 November 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Oldencraig.
		
Click to expand...

I'd NOT recommend OEC.


----------



## SallyBatty (20 November 2017)

wingedhorse said:



			I'd NOT recommend OEC.
		
Click to expand...

Nor would I.


----------

